# Just the Tip - Tips on Tips



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

After a four year hiatus I decided to get back in the drive-in game after I noticed the surge pricing was so out of control in Chicago. 

I was somewhat dismayed to learn that hardly any people tip. Even airport runs well I’m shuffling in and out of the car and helping people with luggage. I’m probably preaching to the choir but it isn’t saying that someone would have no issue tipping a cab driver, but then not even think twice about stuffing the Uber driver.

No maybe you would say you’re probably just a shitty driver. That is a fair point but I have a 5.0 reading over the last hundred rides that I’ve done. I also think that I have high EQ and understand with a passenger wants to chat and when they want to be left TF alone.

so.... what are your tips to get tips? I suspect becasue of the surges people aren’t tipping because the ride is more expensive, but UBER is keeping more it seems like and we’re left holding the bag. Do you have a sign in the back? Deception? A sad story?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My experience driving in the 6 southern markets from Central Florida south is tipping varies by region and market. Even within markets tipping varies by the regions in a specific market. I treat everyone the same and my detailed records clearly show some areas just don't tip while other areas tip very well.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberPissed said:


> someone would have _*no issue tipping a cab driver, *_but then not even think twice about stuffing the Uber driver.
> so.... what are your tips to get tips?


Eh, become a cab driver??... 😉


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber charging surges to pax and not passing more of it onto the driver hurts. Pax paying surges don't realize how little of it the driver gets so when they are charged higher surges they tip less. Just my opinion. You might try explaining it to them by working it in to casual conversation in a non threatening way.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberPissed said:


> After a four year hiatus I decided to get back in the drive-in game after I noticed the surge pricing was so out of control in Chicago.
> 
> I was somewhat dismayed to learn that hardly any people tip. Even airport runs well I’m shuffling in and out of the car and helping people with luggage. I’m probably preaching to the choir but it isn’t saying that someone would have no issue tipping a cab driver, but then not even think twice about stuffing the Uber driver.
> 
> ...


You could beg or lie if you are so inclined
They arent going to tip you anyway
Truth of the matter is they care
about you only slightly more that uber..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If you’re a man, then get a sex change. Women drivers I think get more consistently.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

UberPissed said:


> hardly any people tip.


Bingo!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If you’re a man, then get a sex change. Women drivers I think get more consistently.


----------



## giantBUG (Jul 9, 2021)

UberPissed said:


> After a four year hiatus I decided to get back in the drive-in game after I noticed the surge pricing was so out of control in Chicago.
> 
> I was somewhat dismayed to learn that hardly any people tip. Even airport runs well I’m shuffling in and out of the car and helping people with luggage. I’m probably preaching to the choir but it isn’t saying that someone would have no issue tipping a cab driver, but then not even think twice about stuffing the Uber driver.
> 
> ...


Read my post, "No Tip? Don't Trip!"


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> My experience driving in the 6 southern markets from Central Florida south is tipping varies by region and market. Even within markets tipping varies by the regions in a specific market. I treat everyone the same and my detailed records clearly show some areas just don't tip while other areas tip very well.


BS!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

There's no rhyme or reason to it. My feeling is most people who tip, do it every time unless there is some serious issue with you, your driving or your vehicle. 
I have found however that the people that I have enjoyable conversations with nearly always tip me. Again, they may have already been predisposed to do so. 
Believe it or not many people still feel that either tips is included or some other such garbage. Most however are just cheap and realize that the odds that you'll ever see them again is slim.


----------

